# 14kt Rose Gold Poljot



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Just Received this 14kt Rose Gold Poljot, to add to the collection,,as i have said before i love the colour of the gold on the 60/70`s gold Poljots i particularly like the textured dialled ones,this one is in excellent condition,N.O.S.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Chris,

Thank You,its a 17j movement and depending on condition,and you look carefully, they sell

for between Â£120/200.,

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Russ, another great one for the collection


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Well done Russ, another great one for the collection


Many Thanks Alan.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice Russ. I too like the textured dial and the way the markers remain vertical the whole way round


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Robert.Another plus point in the Russian solid gold watches favour ,apart from the lovely Rose Gold colour,is that you are actually getting a complete gold case,unlike some types of gold watches wich are basically a gold case back.

As with many Russian dress watches from the 50`s 60`s and 70`s,in my opinion they are very underated.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like that one do you have a picture of the back please

bowie


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Bowie,i am afraid i have lost the light to take good pictures,will take some at the weekend,the best i can do at the moment is this group shot taken of my Russian gold watches,i hope this shows the generic gold mark on the caseback.





Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Bowie,i am afraid i have lost the light to take good pictures,will take some at the weekend,the best i can do at the moment is this group shot taken of my Russian gold watches,i hope this shows the generic gold mark on the caseback.





Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Thank you Bowie,i am afraid i have lost the light to take good pictures,will take some at the weekend,the best i can do at the moment is this group shot taken of my Russian gold watches,i hope this shows the generic gold mark on the caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ,i also like the one on the left with arabic numbers,are they all the same size case?

cheers bowie


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Bowie,i have taken some better pictures,The sizes vary,the one on the left is the oldest a Kirovskie from the fifties,is 16j 32mm.





The Poljot Automatic on the right from the 70sis 23j 36mm 



Regards,

Russ.


----------

